# Ex-Google Engineer Anthony Levandowski Indicted For Stealing Trade Secrets; Selling Them To Uber



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/08/27/google-anthony-levandowski-engineer-trade-secrets-uber/


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Kalanick was a co-conspirator and will be found to be just as guilty on every count as Levandowski. What's the chance both will spend 20 years in jail? Very high.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Former FBI Acting Director Andrew McCabe got caught leaking & lying.
Fake news CNN gave him a new job.
Even the guilty get a second chance!


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

"During the Waymo trial, Kalanick conceded that Uber needed to develop self-driving cars if it hoped to maintain its early position as the world's largest ride-hailing service."
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/e...g-secrets-and-selling-them-to-uber-2019-08-27
This is true.



Uber's Guber said:


> Former FBI Acting Director Andrew McCabe got caught leaking & lying.
> Fake news CNN gave him a new job.
> Even the guilty get a second chance!


Levandowski faces 10 years each on 33 separate counts. That's a long time. He's going to sing like a bird dumping on Kalanick. Bye Travis.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> "During the Waymo trial, Kalanick conceded that Uber needed to develop self-driving cars if it hoped to maintain its early position as the world's largest ride-hailing service."
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/e...g-secrets-and-selling-them-to-uber-2019-08-27
> This is true.
> 
> ...


There Goes Levandowskis " ROBO RELEGION"!

The " GOD BOT " WAY OF THE FUTURE CHURCH.
TAX FREE ALSO.

Levandowski caused Me more concern than the Mormon Transhumanists.

Yes. That Bad !

Makes me respect the Unabomber more each day.


----------

